# Kindle Fire vs. New IPAD



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings -- What advantage does the new ipad -- or any ipad -- for that matter, have over the Kindle Fire?

ZU


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, personally?  None.


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

Advantages: Bigger screen, better apps (by a country mile), better interface, webcam, tons more "hard drive" space (I don't want to say memory, since memory is RAM), "HDMI out" - though it isn't exactly HDMI out because you need to buy a special Apple brand cord to make it work and that isn't an HDMI cable, tons of more accessories available.

Disadvantages: You can buy 3-4 Kindle Fires for the same price as one iPad, tougher to carry one around without its own case (as a man, I can carry my Fire in my back pocket and I have seen women who can carry theirs in their purse, something that isn't as easily done with an iPad). The iPad doesn't have flash, and while it will eventually die out, plenty of websites are still using it and without it, you can't use those websites. The Kindle Fire, with the help of side loading apps, is much more customizable than the iPad is, which is saying something given how little the Fire is actually customizable.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

The screen on the new iPad is great. It makes reading on it much better. The advantages of new iPad ? Speed, screen, so many functions. Adv of fire: flash, more portable, can fit in purse, price. 

It's a matter of your needs and preferences.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

They are completley different divices really, and the spec really couldnt be more different! I was looking at one of the new ipads the other day, and the screen is just incredible. Actually makes you  say, oohhh when you see it. Not done any reading on one because i dont own one, but id imagine its rather nice.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I have both. In my opinion, the only advantage of the Fire would be the price, and possibly the size if you need to carry it around a good bit. Not having a "man-purse" or big pockets, I wouldn't really notice that much difference/inconvenience in carrying one over the other.

As others have mentioned, in almost every other way the iPad has more features and capabilities. Now that I think of it, my Fire has ONE BIG ADVANTAGE - when my grandkids wanna play Angry Birds, they can use my Fire, and I can hide in my office and play, um err...get work done on my iPad.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Basically, the iPad is a full-featured tablet, and the Kindle Fire is a souped-up ereader with nice side benefits like video and music.

I don't think the iPad and the Fire are competitors so much as they occupy separate product categories entirely.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jonathanmoeller said:


> Basically, the iPad is a full-featured tablet, and the Kindle Fire is a souped-up ereader with nice side benefits like video and music.
> 
> I don't think the iPad and the Fire are competitors so much as they occupy separate product categories entirely.


I don't know that I'd characterize them as occupying entirely separate product categories. I'd say there is a bit of overlap in function. . . . .but can certainly see how having both could be useful for some.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Fire and an iPad (original) and use them for different purposes with some overlap.  I occasionally read on both.  The iPad is my primary web consumption.  I do about 95% of my posting on KindleBoards and other websurfing on it.  The larger size and ease of use is perfect for me to share photographs with.  The ability to connect a Bluetooth keyboard to it makes it much better for posting than the Fire.  Also, I have to say that I think Apple's way of doing cut and paste of text is superior to that on the Fire.

I use the Fire for media consumption more than I do the iPad--video, music, games.  Love it for that.

I don't really see the Fire as an ereader but as a tablet with ereader capabilities.  My .02 worth.  YMMV.  Friends don't let friends post drunk, etc.

Betsy


----------

